# The PETA wackjobs arrive in Grand Forks



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 353753.htm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A naked woman in shackles on her own will? Heck, you can't get that kind of stuff at the player's club!

...just kidding of course. Pretty rare for PETA to make an appearance here. Everytime they do, they're by themselves since there's no PETA supporters here.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, it is 1pm. Did anyone go down to see the naked vegetarian???

What she hot??


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My office manager went down there and said it looked like a construction zone, as there were quite a few guys still dressed in their neon orange and yellow. Must have been their lunch break.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe jailbirds doing community service !!!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

> Well, it is 1pm. Did anyone go down to see the naked vegetarian???
> 
> What she hot??


My guess is

NOT.

They are usually rather granola. I bet she doesn't shave her pits or legs, or uh, anything else. LOL.

Heck, at least I make myself chuckle.

DSICLAIMER: Yes that is an unfair assumption, but heck, at the time I thought of it, it seemed pretty darned funny.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

For some odd reason my buddy somehow picks up and ends up dating cat loving, anti-hunting vegetarians for girlfriends.

They have all been absolute knockouts in term of beauty.

Usually his girlfriend and I have some heated battle over hunting and/or meat.

Although I hated all three of them, I wouldn't turn down seeing any of them naked.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

Was it free :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Just goes to show you how many of us care about peta...they have to get naked to get attention otherwise no one would even give them the time of day.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/12363763.htm



> And attention they certainly got, especially because Griffin had sent out a press release the day before announcing a woman "wearing nothing but shackles." Besides the crowd, Robertson also found many admirers too shy to step out of their vehicles, as attested by the virtual parade of garbage trucks, including one from neighboring East Grand Forks and other trucks that rolled by.
> 
> That she wasn't stark naked was noted by some.
> 
> "She's got panties on," said retiree Pete Nikel, who also says he thinks PETA people are crazy. "If you say you're going to be totally naked, you gotta be totally naked!"


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

SWEET!!!!

Thank you SiouxperDave!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Someone should let her know that a pair of leopard skin panties would look much more attractive and really bring out the color in her eyes !!! :beer:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Well whuddya know.....she doesn't look all hairy and isn't granola. Heck I might even say she is pretty. Son of a gun anyhow.


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

She looks comfortable in chains!


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Coupe more pic, PETA or not I would have went and looked, free bewbies are free bewbies

[siteimg]2038[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2039[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

SKIN TO WIN! SKIN TO WIN!

Girls gone wild in Grand Forks- buy the video today! :laugh:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> SKIN TO WIN! SKIN TO WIN!
> 
> Girls gone wild in Grand Forks- buy the video today! :laugh:


 :beer: NOW WISHED WE HAD A EMOTION FOR ROLLIN FLOOR LAUGHING MY A$$ OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

We should have countered this with a heavy set man wearing only a pink thong holding a sign reading, "Eat Meat and out with PETA!"

I should have thought of this sooner and if I wasn't in the position of work I am in, I would have done it in heartbeat. Just set up camp right next to her. Maybe eat a bigmac.

Could have put a bumper sticker on my butt reading, "All of God's creatures have a place on this earth, I just like mine next to the mash potatoes".

:rollin: :laugh:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn, she's pretty hot!!! I think I would like to try and change her veiws on eatting.....aaaahhhh.......hhhhmmmm....."meat". :wink: Can I say that on here?!?! :lol: I hope so, I just did. :wink: Ps: she's not naked!! She's just teasing!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Somebody should've done a drive-by-steaking. You know, take a couple T-bones and ribeyes, hang out the window, and let 'em fly as you go by.

Why does Grand Forks get all the fun? We just had our circus here. k:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would donate venison brats for that !!! :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I just got to ask. See the guy with the black pants and tie. What is his wife going to think when she sees that picture???

What would your wife/significant other/whatever say if you were the guy standing in that picture?? or if you were caught on camera for the news flash that happened that night???

Can you say "Doghouse"


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow! Is it raining!!!?? the camera man is wearing a raincoat right?? holy cow, if it was raining i missed out.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

She don't eat meat, but i'll bet she still likes the bone!!


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

Some of you guys think shes hot uke: . You must have better looking women than that in north dakota. I'm sure she uses all nature crap and smell like a bed pan.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did this chick turn around or did she just lay with her donkey side out towards the street? oke:


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

i never said anything about her looks, but i do have a swampdonkey tag to fill.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Dang, I wish PETA advertised for the circus sooner, I might have come down and bought a couple tickets.

Wouldn't that nicely screw with them, get a couple buddies and every so often get one of them to walk by and say something like,

-"Hey look guys the circus is in town, lets get some tickets!"
-"Excuse me miss, are you selling tickets for the circus?,........No? any idea where I can get some?" 
-"If it weren't for you, I would have completely forgotten the circus is in town, thanks! I'll go pick some up on the way home"
-"I love when the circus comes to town!"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I read in the USA today that PETA is rethinkng their campaign that compares animals in captivity to African-American slavery!!! :eyeroll: 
These idiots just keep cutting their own throat. There were pictures of lynching and then a picture of a cow in a slaughterhouse hanging!! I guess the NAACP really lit them up for that ad campaign!!!! Idiots!!!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Did anyone watch the pamela anderson roast last night on comedy central? When i found out that all the money went to peta, i wanted to turn the channel, but she was wearing a see through shirt and i just couldn't do it. Damn those boobs! Why wasn't she protesting naked in GF? besides the usa today adds, it wasn't long ago that those peta's out east were caught killing dogs from the shelter or pound or something and dumping them in a garbage dumpster. It was on all the news networks.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I have made the mistake of watching actual movies with Pamela Anderson in them. It's a good thing she has big hooters, because her acting stinks and the movie plots have sucked. I learned from my mistakes, and no longer watch anything to do with Pamela Anderson, unless Tommy Lee or Playboy Productions is also in the title!!!! At least money from those doesn't go to PETA. !!!

Hehehehe


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The roast was pretty raunchy, but funny. Love that shirt she was wearing.

My favorite PETA moment was when they showed Hugh Hefner with 3 playmates and he wanted to apologize to Pamela for what he was going to do to the Playboy "bunnies" that night.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like PETA won this round...they got the attention they wanted, and almost 1000 views on a HUNTING WEBSITE! Oh the sad, bitter irony of it all


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

NJ,

I thought about that before I replyed to this thread. One thing you have to remember is that even though people are talking about it. NOBODY is condoning it!! Know what I mean!!

We can all sit back and type on our computers and talk about "how hot she is"....yada, yada, yada.......but the plain fact is that we all really know what is right. Yah, they got attention....is that what they wanted???? Hell yah!!! It is exactly what they wanted. ATTENTION!!!!! However, I think you may have forgotten who your audience is here.

They did not change anybodies minds at all!!! I think most of us were just impressed by her body and what we could do with a "chained chick".... :wink: to our deck. Hell, she had me thinking what I could do too get her into my backyard......

Dont think into it to much....I know we should but, I think the guys posting on here were not thinking of "standing by" PETA's way of thinking....

NJ, we have talked in private before and I have no problem talking to you at all......I just think that maybe you might have "told us something" that everybody already knows.....I think everybody...aaaaaaa..or should I say most...should understand......

Dont take me wrong here man!!!! Take care!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

In todays Fargo Forum 
http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... on=Opinion

Forum Editorial: The latest PETA stunt is offensive
The Forum
Published Tuesday, August 16, 2005
If there's any doubt about the extremism of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, it was blown away by the organization's latest lunatic stunt.

PETA prepared a display for a national tour which featured large photographs pairing mistreatment of animals with photos of black Americans being tortured, sold and killed. The juxtaposition sparked appropriate outrage, although some PETA spokesman seemed to think is was an "apt comparison."

It's no wonder most thinking people don't take PETA's brand of animal welfare seriously. It's no wonder that PETA's offensive tactics continue to push the organization toward the nut fringe.

Keep in mind, these folks and their allies want Minnesotans to stop fishing (hooks hurt fish), New England lobstermen to abandon their pots (it's cruel to cook and eat a lobster) and would rather see a human scientist die than a white rat be used in disease research.

It should come as no surprise, therefore, that they would blithely compare a chained animal to a chained slave. As outrageous and offensive as the comparison is, PETA members thinks it's all just fine and dandy. After all, PETA's article of faith is that animals and humans are moral equals. And that dangerous logic can lead to the conclusion that killing a rat is the same as killing a human being, which is not far from the credo of some animal rights activists aligned with PETA.

PETA's agenda is twisted. It's not about responsible treatment of animals. It's about "the repudiation of human exceptionalism," as author Wesley J. Smits of the Center for Bioethics and Culture put it. But it is PETA and its allies that should be repudiated.


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

my girlfriend just joined peta , or should i say x girlfriend, here's somthing funny i made chicken lastnight and i put fluffy rabbit meat on her plate. ha ha ha ha :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Damn, I wish I would have known....that was only a few blocks from my house!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The only thing better than you being there Matt would be if you were there after a couple of beers!!!! :rollin:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Let me start off by saying I HATE PETA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :******:

With that said, instead of taking your kids to the circus to see animals doing things they really don't want to do, take them on a nature walk. This is an excellent opportunity for them to see animals in their natural surroundings doing what they do everyday. When the circus came to Fargo last time I took my boys to Mirror Pool WMA and we saw about 6 deer and many ducks. They absolutely loved it. And it was MUCH cheaper than going to the circus!!

Let the hippie and treehugger slams begin!!! :beer:

P.S. I hope PETA has a protest like this in Fargo soon!!


----------

